
Windows Vulnerable to Government Hacks, They Say - Candles123
https://thespeakernewsjournal.blogspot.com/2017/06/windows-vulnerable-to-government-hacks.html
======
Candles123
Curious about this.

What does Microsoft mean that Windows is currently partic vulnerable to
'government organizations' and anybody posing as same?

Does that mean that govt organizations have special access right now?

------
mtgx
I wonder if it has anything to do with this recent report from Microsoft on
the Platinum group (using Intel AMT):

[https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/malware-
uses-...](https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/malware-uses-obscure-
intel-cpu-feature-to-steal-data-and-avoid-firewalls/)

------
brian_herman
What makes other operating systems better? The government has millions of
dollars devoted to finding exploits in operating systems.

------
metalliqaz
Misleading headline. These vulns have now been patched.

~~~
Candles123
The wannaCry ones were. This is a new thing this week.

